# 2005 2500 Quad, snowplow package???? alternator



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Last year, in early 2005, I bought a new 2005 Dodge 2500 Quad w/ Hemi.

On the window sticker, listed is the "snowplow prep package" as an option, and then listed underneath the snowplow prep package is listed only the "skid plate". 

In addition to the skid plate, doesn't the snowplow prep package also give you the better alternator (160 amp) that Dodge upgraded to due to earlier alternator-Hemi problems? But it's not listed on the window sticker under the snowplow prep option, only the skid plate is listed??????? 

Could it be that the truck (being an early 2005) didn't yet pick up the better alternator that Dodge added to the snowplow prep package? Or is it just that they don't list the upgraded alternator under the "Snowplow Prep Package"?

Appreciated

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

my hemi 1500 came with the 160 amp alternator


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Heavier front end springs
Tranny cooler
160 amp alt
Skid plates

Thats the Dodge plow prep package for a Hemi. CTD stays with the 136 amp


----------



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

this was discussed in great length last year on one of the dodge diesel sites. the 160 amp alternator is an upgrade on the snow plow prep pkg for the hemi gas engine. the diesel gets the 130 amp alternator-either way. the snow plow prep on the diesels consists of stiffer front springs and the transfer skid plate. the diesel comes standard with the tranny cooler-with or without the snow plow prep pkg.


----------



## E.L.I.T.E.lawn (Jul 24, 2005)

*Plow*

Do you have a plow on yours yet? I want to put a plow on mine, just picked up a 05 Dodge Ram 2500 slt w/ Hemi 5.7. I've added chrome door handle covers, billet grille, and some 33X1250x20 Pro Comp tires with some 20inch wheels, now I don't know if I should put a plow on this or not.


----------



## RedDodge (Dec 2, 2006)

*05 2500*

I just installed a 7'6" Western ProPlus Ultramount on my 05 2500 hemi with snow package. 800lb plow. The truck handles the weight great! It sags about 1 inch when lifted. Very impressed.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

E.L.I.T.E.lawn said:


> Do you have a plow on yours yet? I want to put a plow on mine, just picked up a 05 Dodge Ram 2500 slt w/ Hemi 5.7. I've added chrome door handle covers, billet grille, and some 33X1250x20 Pro Comp tires with some 20inch wheels, now I don't know if I should put a plow on this or not.


I think you should hunt down some stock rims and tires if you do.


----------



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

*plow on 2005 Dodge*

Elite Lawn -
I bought and had installed a new 800 straight Blizzard plow on my 05' 2500 quad. About 800-850 lbs. total with mount. Really no problem at all handling it, very good. I have the aluminum wheels and off road tires stock from the factory.

Red Dodge and Elite Lawn,

My window sticker simply states "Heavy Duty Snow Plow Prep Group", and underneath, "Transfer Case Skid Plate Shield". There is no mention of the 160 amp alternator. Further down, it does say under Big Horn Value Group, "750-Amp Battery". I've noticed on other window stickers it specifically mentions the 160 amp alternator under the plow prep wording.

If you still have it, does your sticker mention the higher amp (160) alternator or 750 amp battery under plow prep package???????

Thanks RJM and Big Dave (I'm a Weymouth guy also) for the replies also.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

My guess is they list the 160amp alt. and 750 amp battery under the towing package since it's part of that. Im not 100% positive, but when I custom ordered my truck last year you had to get the towing package with the snow plow prep.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Double Post.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

ed salvatore;327335 said:


> Elite Lawn -
> 
> If you still have it, does your sticker mention the higher amp (160) alternator or 750 amp battery under plow prep package???????
> 
> ...


Ed,
I saw that a lot at my dealer when I was shopping this year. The only time the 160 amp alternator was not listed under the snow prep group was when it was listed under some other package? Sure you are not missing it?

For that matter, does anyone know how to identify the 160amp alternator? I know a lot of things get swapped around on a new car lot and could see an alternator being swapped to make a sale.

Chris


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ed salvatore;325580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Last year, in early 2005, I bought a new 2005 Dodge 2500 Quad w/ Hemi.
> 
> ...


Service group:
136-amp alt
750-amp batt
Aux tranny cooler
skid plate
heavy duty engine cooling.

snow plow group
height adjustment springs 
Auto tranny over heat warring light.
heavy duty transfer case.

also included but not listed, 
power steering fluid aux cooler.
heaver front coil springs.

Their are a couple of things I left out.. when they come to me I'll post them.
The list can and will change as they are trying to get you to buy more options.

I know this has been brought up before maybe you can do a search for plow prep or some thing similar..


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ed salvatore;325580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Last year, in early 2005, I bought a new 2005 Dodge 2500 Quad w/ Hemi.
> 
> ...


On a 2500 Hemi the truck already has all the options that a plow prep would have except the skid plates. The vehicle already has larger tranny cooler, different fan clutch, larger springs


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ThisIsMe;329348 said:


> Ed,
> I saw that a lot at my dealer when I was shopping this year. The only time the 160 amp alternator was not listed under the snow prep group was when it was listed under some other package? Sure you are not missing it?
> 
> For that matter, does anyone know how to identify the 160amp alternator? I know a lot of things get swapped around on a new car lot and could see an alternator being swapped to make a sale.
> ...


Chris the alt should have stamped on it the size that it is. If you have a dealer that is taking parts off one new truck and putting them on another new truck they have to change the window sticker if they don't they are breaking the law!! I work at a Dodge dealer and we will not swap things on new vehicles we will take things off a used truck to put on a new vehicle some one is buying if the customer wants the used part on there new truck


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Green Grass;330404 said:


> On a 2500 Hemi the truck already has all the options that a plow prep would have except the skid plates. The vehicle already has larger tranny cooler, different fan clutch, larger springs


Not sure about the 160amp alternator though. It seems to be listed under the snow plow option more then not.

I have seen a number of people mention extra stuff not listed on the sticker under snow prep group. I am pretty sure that if Dodge (for example) was putting on larger springs or other stuff , would they not list it on the sticker? It does make it look like you are getting more for the buck.

I searched hard for exactly what was included on a snow prep group on Dodge's website. All I was able to find was the same listed on the sticker.

Chris


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Green Grass;330407 said:


> Chris the alt should have stamped on it the size that it is. If you have a dealer that is taking parts off one new truck and putting them on another new truck they have to change the window sticker if they don't they are breaking the law!! I work at a Dodge dealer and we will not swap things on new vehicles we will take things off a used truck to put on a new vehicle some one is buying if the customer wants the used part on there new truck


I did look at the alt and no such markings that make it clear that it is a 160amp. I trust my dealer, but wanted to doulbe check. I had them add the tow mirrors to mine. Later I saw the vehicle they swapped them from and sure enough, they updated the sticker. On the plus side I did end up with the optional $200 tires on my truck, with no adjustment to the sticker. Someone must not of wanted them on the truck they were getting.

Chris


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ThisIsMe;330413 said:


> Not sure about the 160amp alternator though. It seems to be listed under the snow plow option more then not.
> 
> I have seen a number of people mention extra stuff not listed on the sticker under snow prep group. I am pretty sure that if Dodge (for example) was putting on larger springs or other stuff , would they not list it on the sticker? It does make it look like you are getting more for the buck.
> 
> ...


The alt marking my not be visible with out removal. the 160 amp alt is stock an a 2500 or 3500 with a Hemi along with the heavier springs. that is why they do not appear on the window sticker


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ThisIsMe;330413 said:


> Not sure about the 160amp alternator though. It seems to be listed under the snow plow option more then not.
> 
> I have seen a number of people mention extra stuff not listed on the sticker under snow prep group. I am pretty sure that if Dodge (for example) was putting on larger springs or other stuff , would they not list it on the sticker? It does make it look like you are getting more for the buck.
> 
> ...


Sure they do, go and look at the springs on a plow prep truck and then look at one that does not 
Take a look at the # on the tags that are on the coils then go to the service Dept and ask them what it means.

I hace replaced a the coils on a few Dodge trucks.
...

Do a search on coils or springs, plow prep

Q, Then why are guys putting in the heaver springs on their non plow prep trucks?


----------



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

*160 amp - plow prep package???*

I checked my original window sticker and no where is the 160 amp alt mentioned. Actually, under standard equipment, the 136 amp is listed.

Materials I had read stated that the plow prep gives you among other things, the 160 amp alt, but it is not listed anywhere???? I don't understand.

I remember the Hemi had alt problems. Maybe they all went to 160 amp after that. But under standard equipment for the 2500 Hemi the 136 amp is still being listed, at least on mine. So basically, I don't know?? ?????

I guess I just have to check for numbers on the alternator, to see if it is the 160 amp. It probably is, but it just got me wondering.........was the amp left off the truck?? I doubt it but......

Thanks to all for responses.

Ed
South of Boston, waiting for snow


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ed salvatore;331183 said:


> I checked my original window sticker and no where is the 160 amp alt mentioned. Actually, under standard equipment, the 136 amp is listed.
> 
> Materials I had read stated that the plow prep gives you among other things, the 160 amp alt, but it is not listed anywhere???? I don't understand.
> 
> ...


If its a CTD it is the 136amp


----------



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

*hemi alternator*

As I've been saying, it's a 2500 with the Hemi.

I'll just have to check the alternator for numbers.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

The window sticker is useless, you need to look at the build sheet. When I got my 04 Ram 1500 it came with a build sheet that said exactly what was installed including spring rates, wiring harnesses, and everything that makes up a truck.


----------



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Ed


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

the 05 ram 2500 did NOT have an available 160 amp alternator, where the 04's do. but of course they are not interchangeable. your 136 amp alternater will do fine plowing!


ed salvatore;327335 said:


> Elite Lawn -
> I bought and had installed a new 800 straight Blizzard plow on my 05' 2500 quad. About 800-850 lbs. total with mount. Really no problem at all handling it, very good. I have the aluminum wheels and off road tires stock from the factory.
> 
> Red Dodge and Elite Lawn,
> ...


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

in 2005 the only alternater that came with the snowplow prep package was a 136 amp. in 2004 they came with the 160 amp.



ed salvatore;325580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Last year, in early 2005, I bought a new 2005 Dodge 2500 Quad w/ Hemi.
> 
> ...


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

Green Grass;330422 said:


> The alt marking my not be visible with out removal. the 160 amp alt is stock an a 2500 or 3500 with a Hemi along with the heavier springs. that is why they do not appear on the window sticker


WHERE did you hear that???? You cant even get an 05, 2500 with a 160 amp alternater. the largest alt is 136 amp!!!!!!


----------



## Richard123 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Power Problem*

Ok guys...new truck this year 2004 2500 w/Hemi. Took the boss plow off my Ford (never again)
And had it mounted professional to my Dodge. Everything seemed fine when I came home and hooked the blade to the new under carriage and gave it a try.
First plowable snow last night…HERE'S WHAT WENT WRONG.

Problem number 1. 
Alternator gauge is bottoming out and then the "check gauges" light will come on when it's all the way down of course. Happens mostly when lifting the plow up.
Problem 2. Also now the "Air Bag" light keeps coming on.

Is this all due to power problem???? As for alternator….don't know, this is what I thought it would be but after reading some of the post,,,I don't know anymore.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

premier homes;369801 said:


> WHERE did you hear that???? You cant even get an 05, 2500 with a 160 amp alternater. the largest alt is 136 amp!!!!!!


Says 160amp right on the window sticker.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Richard123;371702 said:


> Ok guys...new truck this year 2004 2500 w/Hemi. Took the boss plow off my Ford (never again)
> And had it mounted professional to my Dodge. Everything seemed fine when I came home and hooked the blade to the new under carriage and gave it a try.
> First plowable snow last night…HERE'S WHAT WENT WRONG.
> 
> ...


A second battery would help.

Where did you ground the plow?

Fallow the ground from the alt., Hook up the ground for the plow at the same spot.
It's a good idea to clean up the connections with some sandpaper.

Clean the connections at the solenoid and Battery.

Clean and tighten the connections on the plow motor also.
don't for get to clean the plug too.

Did you clean the filter and change the fluid this year?

If your plow/ motor still is drawing a lot of amps it might be time for a new set of brushes.


----------

